# Ersatzteile Corsair Obsidian 800D



## Evo8 Racer (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 
Gibt es zufälligerweise Ersatzteile von Corsair? Denn die Klappe vom Frontpanel und ein USB-2.0 Port(vielleicht Produktionsfehler? das Plastik-Innen-Teil, welches nach nur 2x rein stecken abgebrochen ist) sind bei mir defekt.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier meine Hilfe.

Danke im voraus. 

- Christopher


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Februar 2016)

schau mal aufbder corsair seite... fürs 800d kp, aber fürs 900d gibt es einige daher denke ich das du auch was zum 8üüd finden wirst


----------



## Evo8 Racer (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
leider gibt es da meine benötigten Teile nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Februar 2016)

Ersatzteile fürs 700D / 800D gibts leider nicht mehr.

Welches Teil meinst du denn genau, ich habe hier noch eine komplette Front vom 700D rumliegen, afaik sind die ja baugleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
schade, ich bräuchte die Klappe mit den Bolzen zum arretieren und das Panel (die Platine dahinter, wo die Anschlüsse drauf verlötet sind) für die Anschlüsse.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2016)

Ich werde heute mal gucken ob ich noch die USB 2.0 Platine hier habe, versprechen kann ich aber nichts.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo hast etwas finden können?


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Evo8 Racer,

Ersatzteile für das 800D/700D sind rar. Das benötigte Teil haben wir leider nicht mehr da und bekommen es auch nicht mehr nach. Leider keine Lösung unsererseits mehr vorhanden für die klassischen Modelle. 

Grüße


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Februar 2016)

Evo8 Racer schrieb:


> Hallo hast etwas finden können?


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Die Platine konnte ich leider nicht finden,  aber ich hätte die Frontklappe hier.
Wenn du sie haben willst, einfach PM mit deiner Adresse, würde ich dir einfach in nem Brief schicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

